# Is early in the morning better to get macro photos?



## davholla (May 3, 2016)

I recently got up early whilst visiting Dundee in Scotland to take photos and got some quite interesting ones (see below).
Normally I cannot get up early (family reason) to take Macro photos.
Do others find this is a more productive time?
This was about 6.30 am in April



EF7A7527millipede by davholla2002, on Flickr





EF7A7549springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (May 3, 2016)

Many creatures like many of us are slow moving early in the morning.  It certainly can be the best time Macro out 

Best time of day for macro insect photography


----------



## ronlane (May 3, 2016)

The only time I've been up early to try macro stuff was with the rain and dew and I only did flowers and leaves at that time. Most of my macro work has been in the later afternoon and early evening hours.


----------



## waday (May 3, 2016)

I'm guessing it would be dependent upon your subject? If you like critters, I'm not sure if @orionmystery is still hanging around here, but he may be able to provide some input?


----------



## Watchful (May 4, 2016)

I like evening before dusk.


----------



## petrochemist (May 4, 2016)

I've often heard best for insects as the cold makes them significantly slower like you I have little experience of it


----------



## davholla (May 4, 2016)

Thank you, yes I did mean insects and other arthropods.


----------

